# Sliced Up A Few Umai Snacks!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey all, was wanting to try some of the Umai stuff that was finished in the fridge.  So the other day, got out some elk bresaola, venison bresaola (these were started the end of July) & also tried some regular lonzino (a small chunk of pork loin started in September) that had just finished up here recently from the EQ vac. 

Here’s some various pics from the slicing the other day. 

Elk bresaola on top, venison bresaola on bottom.








Closer look at the elk.







Closer look at the venison.







Added the lonzino to the mix on the middle right side.







Closer look at lonzino.







These were all quite tasty, my son & I thought the venison was our fav.  My wife liked the elk the most & my daughters fav was the lonzino.  

Putting aside some pieces of each for snacking, we vac sealed these up.  Had a half dozen or so packages headed off to some friends & family for some samples.

Hope y’all have a Happy New Year & thanks for lookin!


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2019)

Justin they all look delicious,you put a lot of time in making them. Nice job 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 1, 2019)

That's all beautiful looking meat.  Well done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2019)

Beautiful !!
They all look Great.
Amazing how much darker the Venison is than the Elk.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2019)

tropics said:


> Justin they all look delicious,you put a lot of time in making them. Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words & point my friend.  Appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> That's all beautiful looking meat.  Well done.



Thanks Adam, appreciate ya dropping a line & the like bud!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful !!
> They all look Great.
> Amazing how much darker the Venison is than the Elk.
> Nice Job!
> ...



Hey Bear, thanks buddy!  I was a bit shocked of the difference between the elk & venison too!  Appreciate the kind words & like!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2019)

AWESOMENESS


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2019)

Justin, Nice job on your Umai goodies, I'll be over for a bag ! :) like


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2019)

A western gourmet snack. Nice

Happy new year!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 1, 2019)

Awesome Awesome Awesome is the only way I see to say this is great a looking snack.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2019)

nepas said:


> AWESOMENESS



Thanks Rick, appreciate the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, Nice job on your Umai goodies, I'll be over for a bag ! :) like



Thanks CM for the kind words & like!  Come on over, you'd always be welcome!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2019)

redheelerdog said:


> A western gourmet snack. Nice
> 
> Happy new year!



Thanks John, appreciate the like as well!  Hope y'all had a Happy New Year!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 5, 2019)

Those look great. The venison almost looks like shaved chocolate. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2019)

Well I was one of the recipients of those samples Justin sent out.
And I can say that they taste as good or better than they look.
They were just awesome, I didn't have a favorite, cause they all were so good!
They were shaved paper thin and just a joy to eat!!
Nice work & thank-you Justin!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2019)

Justin just want to let you know I did receive the package today (Saturday) tracking had said it be here on Thursday but living in a small rural town things are slow. We don't have house to house delivery have to go to Post Office to get our mail. Anyway thanks ever so much for your kindness and will report back after taste test. It looks awesome. What kind of cheese would you eat with it?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2019)

Had a chance to try it out yesterday it was great. I too thought the venison was the best. Also like the lonzino it was excellent as well. Again many thanks for your kindness Justin.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2019)

They all look fantastic. Sounds like the family schemed that perfectly, you'll have to make all 3 again 
Well done...


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2019)

Justin Thank You very much,I am holding this to have as a treat when I close on a house in Mass.





Almost half acre





Thank you again my friend
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2019)

tropics said:


> Justin Thank You very much,I am holding this to have as a treat when I close on a house in Mass.
> View attachment 384980
> 
> Almost half acre
> ...



Is that going to be the new place Richie? Nice looking.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2019)

Warren yes that is the place,2 of our kids live in the same town.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2019)

Be close to the grannies now awesome.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome Awesome Awesome is the only way I see to say this is great a looking snack.
> 
> Warren



Sorry for the late reply Warren, appreciate the kind words & like.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look great. The venison almost looks like shaved chocolate.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Sorry for the late reply Chris, appreciate the like.. I never noticed that bout the venison, but when ya said that.. it kinda does.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I was one of the recipients of those samples Justin sent out.
> And I can say that they taste as good or better than they look.
> They were just awesome, I didn't have a favorite, cause they all were so good!
> They were shaved paper thin and just a joy to eat!!
> ...



Thanks Al, sorry for the late reply!  I'm sure glad ya enjoyed them.  I appreciate the kind words & like.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Justin just want to let you know I did receive the package today (Saturday) tracking had said it be here on Thursday but living in a small rural town things are slow. We don't have house to house delivery have to go to Post Office to get our mail. Anyway thanks ever so much for your kindness and will report back after taste test. It looks awesome. What kind of cheese would you eat with it?
> 
> Warren



Sorry Warren, I'm late as per usual.  For what it's worth, my go to is pecan or apple smoked pepper jack.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Had a chance to try it out yesterday it was great. I too thought the venison was the best. Also like the lonzino it was excellent as well. Again many thanks for your kindness Justin.
> 
> Warren



Thanks again for the kind words Warren.  Really glad ya enjoyed it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> They all look fantastic. Sounds like the family schemed that perfectly, you'll have to make all 3 again
> Well done...



Sorry for the late reply, appreciate the kind words and like.  We did enjoy making these and have plans to get more started.  Thanks for dropping a line.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2019)

tropics said:


> Justin Thank You very much,I am holding this to have as a treat when I close on a house in Mass.
> View attachment 384980
> 
> Almost half acre
> ...



Sorry for the late reply my friend..

You are very welcome buddy, I hope you enjoy it.  

That is one nice looking home and property, I'm sure happy for you.

Also, thanks for the point.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 20, 2019)

tropics said:


> Warren yes that is the place,2 of our kids live in the same town.
> Richie



That will be nice for ya to be close to them.  Again, real happy for ya.


----------

